# Hevi shot dead coyote choke



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Should I jump on this deal? 
http://www.choketube.com/choke-tube-closeout-product-details.php

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

YES !!!!!!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Just ordered one for my browning Invector

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

I picked one up for my Winchester, of course I haven't shot it yet but they sure look great, price is right and have good feedback.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm love mine in my Mossberg


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Dang, good deal for sure, but I already bought mine for my shotgun at full price 3 months ago. Oh well, just spent $20 bucks more, and it shoots great. Still need to get a predator in front of it.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

A10hunter said:


> Dang, good deal for sure, but I already bought mine for my shotgun at full price 3 months ago. Oh well, just spent $20 bucks more, and it shoots great. Still need to get a predator in front of it.


Cool I should get mine any day now.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweet, it should give you really good patterns out to 50 yds.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

It finally arrived today.








I only had time to shoot one shot at 25yds with 00BK.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

It will be interesting to see the patterns at 40 & 50 yards................


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

220swift said:


> It will be interesting to see the patterns at 40 & 50 yards................


OR 60 and 70...


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I need to find some hevi shot loads.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

00 buck won't be as good as #4 buck, BB, or T for 40-60yd range.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

00 Buck only gives you 9 pellets for most brands, but it will do the trick up close.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

A10hunter said:


> 00 Buck only gives you 9 pellets for most brands, but it will do the trick up close.


Yes, but smaller pellets run out of energy. I'd rather have those 9 pellets hold together than the smaller shot if you are talking over 50 yards. Although I wouldn't recommend shooting further than 50 yards anyway.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

4Cody4 said:


> I wouldn't recommend shooting further than 50 yards anyway.


No guts, no glory !!!

50 to 70 is fine.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

But, not all 9 pellets will hit the target the farther out you go, so that's why I like #4 buck because the pellets are a little smaller, but I have 40 of them going downrange. I am going to try and get out on a few shotgun stands today and see if I get any action.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

A10hunter said:


> 00 Buck only gives you 9 pellets for most brands, but it will do the trick up close.


It was 18 pellets.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweet, I haven't seen any with that many. Did you buys those local, or online?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

2 3/4in 12's have from 8 to 9 pellets depending on the manufacture.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I was wondering why I counted 16 holes on your target with only one shot, then I thought you maybe took 2 shots, so I looked again and wasn't sure what 00 buck you used. 18 requires those 3 1/2 in. shells, and that has got some kick too it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

you aint afraid of little felt recoil are ya ? lol

if you think they have some kick

try a 3 1/2" turkey magnum load,then ya know what recoil is

3 shots from them loads and my shoulder is black and blue for a week


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

A10hunter said:


> Sweet, I haven't seen any with that many. Did you buys those local, or online?


I bought them at Gander Mountain here locally.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I prefer to shoot bird loads all day and night over 3 rounds or more of the cannon load, lol.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Dang Dawg said:


> No guts, no glory !!!
> 50 to 70 is fine.


I disagree, past 50 pick up that rifle. That's what it's there for.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

4Cody4 said:


> I disagree, past 50 pick up that rifle. That's what it's there for.


+1 on that


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

4Cody4 said:


> I disagree, past 50 pick up that rifle. That's what it's there for.


Well I think you still have 20 yards before the '250 is needed.

I hand load "F" lead 3 1/2 " 1 1/2 oz. loads going around 1400 fps through the " dead coyote" choke and get good patterns at 60/70 yards and have killed many coyotes at that range.

I found this on the Cheaper then dirt sight as a description from and about dead coyote 3 " shells.



> *Manufacturer: *Hevi-Shot 43030
> *Item: *20853
> *UPC: *816383430309
> 
> ...


And have found it very true.

"JUST SAYING"

DD


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

You can believe all the advertising you like. If you are having success, than keep on.

I'll shoot them with the rifle past 50.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is a video of shooting buck shot @ 50yds. http://m.youtube.com/user/BrassFetcher

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I love shooting my shotgun, but I am shooting 2 3/4 and 3in. max shells, so the max range for me for high percentage, ethical kill shots is 50yds. Plus, I only have the standard front bead, no red dot sight or fiber optic aiming system. I have not even practiced at the range past 50yds, because I don't want to waist the ammo that was hard to get enough of for coyote loads. Shotgun is the only gun I am not set-up to reload, so the coyote loads are just for hunting because I used what I needed to see my patterning up to 50yds. I have a lot more rifle rounds stocked up for reloading, so that is my method and 2 cents.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I hear ya I'll sacrifice my shoulder and post results from 30, 50, and even 100yds with 3 1/2 00Bk. It should be interesting to see. I also only have a front bead.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Dang Dawg said:


> Well I think you still have 20 yards before the '250 is needed.
> 
> I hand load "F" lead 3 1/2 " 1 1/2 oz. loads going around 1400 fps through the " dead coyote" choke and get good patterns at 60/70 yards and have killed many coyotes at that range.
> 
> ...


http://media.photobucket.com/user/JazzEx022/media/bullshit-1.gif.html?filters[term]=bullshit%20meter&filters[primary]=images&filters[secondary]=videos&sort=1&o=2


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not a one man army here. Rich, you can come hunt with me anytime if you like.

I wouldn't shoot ducks and geese at 50 yards, let alone a big tough coyote.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

4Cody4 said:


> I wouldn't shoot ducks and geese at 50 yards, let alone a big tough coyote.


You wouldn't get much shoot'n here then.

50 /60 is a long way but a lot of times that's what you get, May as well be prepared for it.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Dang Dawg said:


> You wouldn't get much shoot'n here then.
> 50 /60 is a long way but a lot of times that's what you get, May as well be prepared for it.


I'll be sure to bring my rifle then if you're still talking about coyotes.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Nope ' ducks and geese :hunter4:


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

4Cody4 said:


> I'm glad I'm not a one man army here. Rich, you can come hunt with me anytime if you like.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot ducks and geese at 50 yards, let alone a big tough coyote.


Cody,

50 yards or so is one thing, but 60-70 yards is stretching it. Spray and pray distance ain't it. :teeth:


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

At 50 yds it actually hit high but spread was about 1 1/2ft wide.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Rich, I'm with you. I'm not sure why there's a need to stretch out to 70 yards with a shotgun.

DD, I understand that there are tough days water fowling, but why do you say you only have 50 yard shot opportunities at ducks?


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

22magnum said:


> At 50 yds it actually hit high but spread was about 1 1/2ft wide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd never shoot at a coyote knowing that was my pattern at 50 yards. To me, that looks like junk.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

4Cody4 said:


> I'd never shoot at a coyote knowing that was my pattern at 50 yards. To me, that looks like junk.


yup a very big *+1*


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I would drop back to 40 and see what it looks like, but I wouldn't waste that 50yd. shot on anything. My 50yd pattern with #4 buck and BB put around 3/4 of the pellets on the same type target. This weekend I am getting a new phone, so I can finally post pictures of my hunts and range results. Your not the minority on this subject, there was another thread about shotgun range for coyotes, and almost all of us were in the 50yd. max boat.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

^^^^^Cody^^^^^. I meant to type in your name about you not being the minority on this.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

This was from 1,000 yds. 







lol

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

LMAO,That would just about denigrate a coyote, plus it might be a lot of work to roll a cannon around stands :m16: :gunshooting: :machinegun:


----------

